# Epson 7880C with textile inks



## megaeric (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi guys I new here and I have some questions , I have a epson 7880C flatbed table used with textile inks, I lookin for a rip program thats support a large format because this printer has an area 610 mm x 1200 mm so I work with corel and photoshop but the colors does not match with the real colors like red is not red black also so I need to get more closer for the real colors to get best results. So if somebody has any advice will be a great help.
Thanks.


----------



## Xavizz (Jul 23, 2010)

Hello. Also I have a 7880c with textile inks epson flatbed. Rip anyone know that I could use. I tried to install my acrorip but does not run on my windows 7 64 bit I tried the demo mode v04 and rip power does work. But look for something cheaper.
A greeting.


----------

